
The Supreme Court, Domino's, and web accessibility for the visually impaired - blahedo
https://slate.com/technology/2019/09/supreme-court-dominos-web-accessibility-visually-impaired.html
======
jppope
There's a dark side to this case that no one talks about... The accessibility
standards have quite a bit of subjectivity to them and they also infringe
greatly on free speech/ freedom of expression for places of public
accommodation.

This dominos case is actually incredibly important as it will impact hugely
the costs of building websites and the minimum standards required to build
them. IMO This REALLY shouldn't be an ADA/ tort thing, we as a country should
set up proper standards for accessibility and approach it from a legislative
position not allowing every business in America to get sued because they
forgot to add an alt tag to an image.

more info here: [https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hotels-ada-
compliance...](https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hotels-ada-
compliance-20181111-story.html)

